# Indian Citizen moving from USA to Dubai- Questions



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

First of all thanks to members who have posted their experiences.....a lot of good information is available here already. *Some of them are dated*, and hence the reason for this new thread. 

I am an Indian citizen living in the US for 10 years now. I have a job offer in Dubai and i am looking to move in mid July  (I know its hot!!!). I have a US drivers license, IDP issued from AAA in the US, Indian Passport, no Green card for US. My questions are shown below

*1. Driver License in Dubai-* I have many years of driving experience in US and India. Looks like I have to take 16 classes and then the practical tests. Reading through some of the older posts it seems like there used to be a wait list to get into these classes... is this still the case?? I do not mind paying a little extra to get in front of the line, hence looking for recommendations on which official school to get in touch with. Also anyone with recent experience, could you please share the details of the cost involved for expedited classes and tests??

*2. Shipping Car to Dubai *- I am taking one of my Cars along with me to Dubai along with my furniture and other indispensable items. Once the Car reaches Dubai, if I do not have a Dubai License by then, how will I get it registered?? 

*3. Bank account and Money transfer-* Not sure how long it takes to open a Bank account since I may not have a residency visa stamped on my passport for a while. I also may need to wire transfer between accounts in the US and UAE- is this easy to accomplish and a done thing in Dubai???

*4. Converters for Electrical/ Electronics appliances-* I am taking a lot of items that are rated 110V (TV, DVD, Home Theater etc..). Are converters available in Dubai that steps down the 220 V to 110V?? How much do they cost??

*5. Renting a car-* I am looking at renting an SUV (Prado for example) until the time i get my License upon which the company will lease a vehicle to me. How much do u think a Prado would cost to rent these days?? Also suggestions for the best places to rent a car??


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Yes, there is still a wait for the classes but you can pay a little bit extra to jump the queue. There are only 5 driving schools who are legally able to offer driving lessons, hence your choices are limited to them. There have been a couple of recent threads about this topic, including the positive and negative experiences of some posters - if you do a search, these threads should come up.

2. Without a driving license, you cannot register the car and without a residency visa, you cannot take driving lessons and get a UAE license. Check the specs on the car - the harsh temperatures will most likely blow your A/C if they do not conform to UAE specs and it's not going to be fun to be stuck in traffic with no A/C.

3. It takes a few days from when you meet with the bank rep to when you have an account and bank cards. If you residence permit is not ready, most banks will accept a letter from your employer confirming that it is in process. You will most likely get a savings account only, which is then converted to a current account once you have your residence permit. You can also use one of the money exchange places to transfer funds as well - no account needed.

4. Sorry, do not know.

5. If you enter on an employment visa, you cannot rent a car, even with a IDP. As you hold an Indian passport, then you will need an employment visa as you cannot get a visa at the airport. I'm afraid it's going to be taxis and metro until you get your UAE license sorted. It is cheaper to buy a 4x4 than to rent. Once you have your license, just rent a normal car until you are settled and then get a 4x4 if you still want one but typically it will be in excess of AED 4k per month to rent.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm curious ... how did you live in the US for 10 yrs without a greencard and not being a citizen ...


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Maz25... Not sure what my company wants me to enter in from a Visa category perspective...hope it's tourist layer converted to RV.


Saint Ari, I was on a student visa converted to H1B then applied for green card which makes me eligible for extensions on my H1 beyond the maximum of 6 years on H1. I am not interested in hanging on for the next 5 years to get a Green card, not worth it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Richdufai said:


> Thanks Maz25... Not sure what my company wants me to enter in from a Visa category perspective...hope it's tourist layer converted to RV.



I would imagine that it would be an employment visa. Working on a tourist visa is very much illegal and will buy you nothing but legal troubles if you are caught.

India is not one of those 'privileged' countries whose citizens can swap their visa status in country, so very likely that they will apply for the correct visa for you from the very beginning, which unfortunately will prevent you from renting a car until you have a UAE license. 

On the bright side, taxis are plentiful and cheap.


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Maz. I have a call with the HR person today. Will need to get some clarity on this Visa issue. I am hoping atleast my wife will be on a tourist Visa until my RV is stamped. She can drive me around on her IDP


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

Bumping up- Does anyone have the answer to

*Converters for Electrical/ Electronics appliances- *I am taking a lot of items that are rated 110V (TV, DVD, Home Theater etc..). Are converters available in Dubai that steps down the 220 V to 110V?? How much do they cost??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Richdufai said:


> Bumping up- Does anyone have the answer to
> 
> *Converters for Electrical/ Electronics appliances- *I am taking a lot of items that are rated 110V (TV, DVD, Home Theater etc..). Are converters available in Dubai that steps down the 220 V to 110V?? How much do they cost??


 
There are converters available about everywhere. Suggest using a surge protector after the converter to make sure you dont fry anything just in case. The price depends on the wattage you need. For a small converter that will run most appliances in the kitchen, expect like 100 to 125 dirhams. I keep one on my counter and switch the appliances out as needed. Larger one for something higher wattage will obviously run more. I got my large one from the usa as I dont trust quality control on the cheaper ones and the big quality ones were about double priced for the same size from the usa (same as the small size about double the price). I would avoid getting the cheap no name brand. They weight a great deal, so if you are not shipping household and would be shipping it as cargo on a plane which is weight based, would suggest just buying it here.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Richdufai: Have you been to Dubai before? I must warn you that it does not quite live up to the hype, especially if you've been living in the States for the last 10 years. Please be prepared for a huge culture shock. Things work a little differently out here, especially if you're Indian. Just thought you should be made aware of this. Perhaps, once you're living here, the 5 year wait for the green card just might be worth it.

Sorry to sound so negative but just wanted to share this with you.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I second Pamela's comments. I would rather stay in the US until you become a GC holder or even a citizen. Where would you go if anything happens to you in 3 years....

Something to think about


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Richdufai: Have you been to Dubai before? I must warn you that it does not quite live up to the hype, especially if you've been living in the States for the last 10 years. Please be prepared for a huge culture shock. Things work a little differently out here, especially if you're Indian. Just thought you should be made aware of this. Perhaps, once you're living here, the 5 year wait for the green card just might be worth it.
> 
> Sorry to sound so negative but just wanted to share this with you.


Thanks Jynxgirl...will get some branded stepdown's before i leave the US. I am using a container shipping service, so weight is not a concern.

Pamela,
Thanks for your frank advice, really appreciate it! Let's say that I have been forewarned about this culture shock thing many a time by true friends who have lived there. I say the following with a pinch of salt, but my opinion about people leaving their home countries to work as expat's is that they are screwed over wherever they are if they are working for a company. In Dubai it may be the in-your face racism, culture or lack there of. In the US things are different, but there are a hell a lot of problems here as well. Let me give you a few details. It is not what it used to be a few years back especially for people who work in the IT sector. 12-14 hour work days, work on weekends, career hitting a wall until you have a green card, no mobility while 'in the green card process'- between jobs or even leaving the country to visit friends and relatives back home, senior positions protected by locals, spouses not being able to get work visa's, constantly shelling out money for Immigration fees/Visa renewals, the parent company constantly creating issues for the lack of knowledge about immigration procedures, people getting stuck in home country consulates for 3 months for 'Name check', Airport trouble- special screening for anyone who looks south Asian (I am in consulting and I travel a lot domestically- first hand experience). I could go on and on, but you get the point. I know Dubai is not a walk in the park, but if i am going to take crap because I am an Expat, it does not matter where I take it from. In this case it will be a whole new load of crap.


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I second Pamela's comments. I would rather stay in the US until you become a GC holder or even a citizen. Where would you go if anything happens to you in 3 years....
> 
> Something to think about


 not worth it even for a minute. But thanks for the advice. If something happens it will happen and people have to find a way forward ans so will I. I am an Indian citizen and always will be. Things are getting better back there as well.....


----------



## artorious (May 31, 2011)

*My limited experience!*

Hi!
I have also moved to dubai recently and therefore, would share my limited experience. Hope its useful!

First of all, like everyone else has commented, this place truly is a cultural shock. But if you dont fight with it and rather enjoy the ride....you will not find it difficult here. I have worked in US, UK, South East Asia before coming here.....and I assure you....this place is different.....but try to appreciate the culture, and you will surely enjoy it. Although making friends is not easy. People tend to stick to their particular communities. Firstly, because its human nature....and secondly, not everyone finds it exciting to understand other cultures. I for one and still in the process of making friends and still figuring things out......But overall, people are nice. 

*3. Bank account and Money transfer-* Your bank account is opened in three working days. But you need your residency permit for it. In case you need to wire transfer, you can ask your employer to give you bearer cheque. This cheque can then be encashed and you may then take it to any exchange. The exchange will charge a nominal fee and wire transfer these funds to your account. Since you will give them cash, it will not take them more than few minutes to finish the transaction.
Please dont wire transfer from the regular banks. You will get a bad exchange rate. Also, please take few employment letter copies from your employer on the first day itself. You will need it for many things.  including opening the bank account. There are other privelages from the bank which you can avail. Since, I have worked in a bank (both in India and UK) for a while, I know a bit of these nuances. If you want, I can put you in touch with the relevant people in these banks. Also, I would suggest going for Emirated NBD bank. It has branches and ATMs everywhere.

*4. Converters for Electrical/ Electronics appliances-* Convertors are easily available. Dont worry about it at all. Get into any grocery shop or a supermarket....you will find it easily available. However, when I was in US, I bought one of those black universal convertors at walmart for $10. You might wanna keep it with you so that you can use it for the first /second day till you get time to go and shop for another one.
Also, at many places, the electrical points are the universal ones (both flat and round pins can go in em). So, you will not have much trouble.... (I hope!!) These convertors also have surge protector.

For your remaining points.....even I am figuring them out.....

Godspeed!


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

artorious said:


> Hi!
> I have also moved to dubai recently and therefore, would share my limited experience. Hope its useful!
> 
> First of all, like everyone else has commented, this place truly is a cultural shock. But if you dont fight with it and rather enjoy the ride....you will not find it difficult here. I have worked in US, UK, South East Asia before coming here.....and I assure you....this place is different.....but try to appreciate the culture, and you will surely enjoy it. Although making friends is not easy. People tend to stick to their particular communities. Firstly, because its human nature....and secondly, not everyone finds it exciting to understand other cultures. I for one and still in the process of making friends and still figuring things out......But overall, people are nice.
> ...


Thanks for the excellent info! Hope you can share your Driver License experience once you get to it......For me that is a priority like for many others who are new to the Middle East. Making friends is not a problem in my case since I already know a lot of people who live there. I may get in touch with you, since you offered, about the Banking related details when I get there  About people staying together in groups, it is very much the case here in the US as well(I have lived in the East, Mid-west and Western parts of the US) barring a few exceptions.


----------



## artorious (May 31, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> Thanks Jynxgirl...will get some branded stepdown's before i leave the US. I am using a container shipping service, so weight is not a concern.
> 
> Pamela,
> Thanks for your frank advice, really appreciate it! Let's say that I have been forewarned about this culture shock thing many a time by true friends who have lived there. I say the following with a pinch of salt, but my opinion about people leaving their home countries to work as expat's is that they are screwed over wherever they are if they are working for a company. In Dubai it may be the in-your face racism, culture or lack there of. In the US things are different, but there are a hell a lot of problems here as well. Let me give you a few details. It is not what it used to be a few years back especially for people who work in the IT sector. 12-14 hour work days, work on weekends, career hitting a wall until you have a green card, no mobility while 'in the green card process'- between jobs or even leaving the country to visit friends and relatives back home, senior positions protected by locals, spouses not being able to get work visa's, constantly shelling out money for Immigration fees/Visa renewals, the parent company constantly creating issues for the lack of knowledge about immigration procedures, people getting stuck in home country consulates for 3 months for 'Name check', Airport trouble- special screening for anyone who looks south Asian (I am in consulting and I travel a lot domestically- first hand experience). I could go on and on, but you get the point. I know Dubai is not a walk in the park, but if i am going to take crap because I am an Expat, it does not matter where I take it from. In this case it will be a whole new load of crap.


This is so true.....especially the airport screening part....I am a consultant too and was travelling after every 10 days to a new city during my stint in US. Invariably, after the first three flights, I was always picked for those ' random' checks.....when I was watching 'Harold and Kumar go to Guantanamo bay' and there was this scene of Kumar being picked for the "random checking"....i laughed my guts out...i wish I could have done that what he does....
But i guess its a bit justified also. Considering how concerned authorities in US are over internal security, there must be a strong reason why this is done. It sometimes gets onto your nerves nevertheless. I had seen a program on national geographic on how this particular scan is done and was explaining to my colleague during one of these 'Random' checks we were going thru.....the security officer was listening to me and it was amazing to see her face at that time....ha ha ha ....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

renting a car - An Indian colleague (lived in the US for 10 years) initially rented a car using his US license. Even after he got the Dubai Residence Visa, his rental car company (a small one) was okay with him coninuing to use the car (technically illegal, and may cause problems with insurance for the car company if there is an accident). 

DL - the same colleague paid for 16 classes (that is the requirement in case you already have a 2-5 year old DL from the home country) but did not take any classes and directly took the test. He spoke with the institute a lot to get his class fees waived, but that did not work out.

Bank account - you can get an account even before getting a residence visa (I got one with HSBC). You may need a letter from the employer that the visa is under process. You will not get a cheque book without the residence visa though (which causes a problem if you want to rent a house for which you need to pay cheques)

US vs. Dubai - one can go on ad nauseum. The same colleague has resigned and going back to the US. Reasons (1) disillusonment with the region and professional ethics, (2) the bonus was not as great as he expected to be, (3) probably the most important reason - he wants to settle in the US. His Green Card is at the final stage of approval and he believes he will have very good opportunities now that he will have a GC. He is in finance though so his perspective may be different


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi RichDufai, welcome to the forum, did you finalize a shipper for your personal effects, i am in a similar situation and am gathering info on shippers . appreciate it if you dont mind sharing that info.


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

rsinner said:


> renting a car - An Indian colleague (lived in the US for 10 years) initially rented a car using his US license. Even after he got the Dubai Residence Visa, his rental car company (a small one) was okay with him coninuing to use the car (technically illegal, and may cause problems with insurance for the car company if there is an accident).
> 
> DL - the same colleague paid for 16 classes (that is the requirement in case you already have a 2-5 year old DL from the home country) but did not take any classes and directly took the test. He spoke with the institute a lot to get his class fees waived, but that did not work out.
> 
> ...


Great feedback...Thanks! 
US vs Dubai is something which is dependent on the field anyone is in, as you rightly pointed out. As someone who is mid management level in IT and specifically in the Consulting industry, I would advice others to stay out of the US... Things are changing in a big way with 60-70% of development being moved offshore. The issue is very specific to the US because the Offshore hours are in the night due to the time difference with India and you eventually end up working every night (and early mornings if you are in the west coast of the US) attending calls , meetings etc... Also you work on Sunday nights as well and I hate doing that.... The money you make is good, but it is not worth giving away the best years of your life to 12-14 hour work days. People who are not in Consulting may have a different perspective about the IT industry in the US, but, they need to watch their backs as well. IT is in most cases a necessary evil and always a cost center and any revenue is only indirectly associated.... The finance guys love to start and end their 5 year cost reduction projects with the Large IT departments most companies in the US have.


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> Hi RichDufai, welcome to the forum, did you finalize a shipper for your personal effects, i am in a similar situation and am gathering info on shippers . appreciate it if you dont mind sharing that info.


Not sure where your are moving from in the US, but you can PM me for the movers I am using and some of my friends have used.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

I also agree with pamela and canuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

If you go to EDI you can get everything done in 8 classes..that's what i did


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

Smit,
Are u a Canadian citizen by any chance? Is that the reason why u only had to attend 8 Classes?


----------



## amitarora188 (Jun 10, 2011)

Richdufai - We should connect. I am in a very similar boat as you are. Been in the US for 10 years and GC in process with a job offer from Dubai. Can you mail me


----------



## artorious (May 31, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> Smit,
> Are u a Canadian citizen by any chance? Is that the reason why u only had to attend 8 Classes?


Really interested to know this part.....:ranger:


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

amitarora188 said:


> Richdufai - We should connect. I am in a very similar boat as you are. Been in the US for 10 years and GC in process with a job offer from Dubai. Can you mail me


Don't see your email. But you can PM me on this forum.


----------



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> Smit,
> Are u a Canadian citizen by any chance? Is that the reason why u only had to attend 8 Classes?


Yes i am a Canadian, but regardless of whether you have a US/Canadian citizenship..as long as you have their license's..EDI lets you have an option of 8 classes..the branch i went to was the one in Academic city..really good people..here's the contact info: 04-4291325.


----------



## whaspha (Jul 17, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> Don't see your email. But you can PM me on this forum.


@RichDufai & @amitarora188. I am also in a similar situation. I have been in the US for 10+ years and work in IT Consulting/Solutions. I had made plans to move to Dubai because of all the reasons that you have already mentioned earlier while I was on H1 visa.

However, I got my GC about a month back and I am in a dilemma if I should move to Dubai now. My wife used to work in Dubai in the past and a couple of relatives work there. I have heard all the pros and cons of the place. Based on what I have heard, it definitely seems the pros outweigh the cons and it seems to be a nice place to live with good quality of living and with a lot of savings potential.

I would appreciate if you guys could PM your contact info.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> First of all thanks to members who have posted their experiences.....a lot of good information is available here already. *Some of them are dated*, and hence the reason for this new thread.
> 
> I am an Indian citizen living in the US for 10 years now. I have a job offer in Dubai and i am looking to move in mid July  (I know its hot!!!). I have a US drivers license, IDP issued from AAA in the US, Indian Passport, no Green card for US. My questions are shown below
> 
> ...


Hey Richdufai,

I am not sure of your current situation in life, but Dubai is not what it used to be. I suggest you get your USA greencard then citizenship before leaving the states. Most expats here in Dubai are looking to immigrate to the states/canada/aus/EU etc. As one day you have to go back. Unless you are well setup in India and content on going back for sure. 

Just a suggestion from an expat who's been in Dubai (for too long)  and i know people who left the states/canada without citizenship due to nice high pay job offer in Dubai and regretted it in later life.


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Richdufai,

I am an ex-shippy (Master Mariner) and recently moved to Dubai. Have been ard in many countries and do have friends spread across UK, US, NZ n Canada. I guess d happiness index is everything to do with ur work environment, colleagues, friends & needs. No two ways, Setting up in Dubai is gonna be a job for u. But, if ur employers help u, it can be bit simpler. There's one thing u gonna miss here "Hey, How u doing?" dat u get to hear like 5-10 times fm strangers in US. Though Dubai has (I guess) 80% plus expat population, people r not just dat friendly here. I would be easily right, if I say that this forum is d best help around. Life will be as good as you would like it to be! 

ok.. jus some inputs fm my very recent experiences:

1. DL - Not sure abt US license.. whether you will be treated same as a US PP holder. But for me wid Indian DL, I hv to undergo 20 classes n signal test before I can go for driving test. Belhasa driving ctr made me wait for 1 month to get classes. partly bcos I particularly asked for 0830-0930 class. seems its always in demand.

2. Shipping US spec car - think twice n again, u dont wanna have a blown up AC..

3. Bank A/C - I got mine on day 1 in 1 hr wid debit card in my hand n internet banking set up at bank itself. I opened in Standard Chartered, wel partly cud be bcos my company also banks fm StanC.

4. Converters - U got it solved I guess.

5. Renting a Car - Jus buy one here.. its chaep.. U cud go for used/smaller initially if u like to hv sometime settling. But taxi's r gud to get ard, pretty reasonable n easily available. Metro is gud if u hv to go longer distances.

Gud luk
Kamal


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Kamal, text speak is not allowed on the forum. Good informative post but hard to understand a number of the words. 

If someone bringa a usa car, shouldnt have an issue. Half the vehicles in the uae being sold second hand are wrecked cars from the usa that were beyond repairable there... They bring them here and work magic to make them look good on the outside (questionable on safety but... who cares looks good  ). The cars through the usa are same spect and the ones in the south are in pretty hot/humid conditions. The ac's do fine here.


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Kamal, text speak is not allowed on the forum. Good informative post but hard to understand a number of the words.
> 
> If someone bringa a usa car, shouldnt have an issue. Half the vehicles in the uae being sold second hand are wrecked cars from the usa that were beyond repairable there... They bring them here and work magic to make them look good on the outside (questionable on safety but... who cares looks good  ). The cars through the usa are same spect and the ones in the south are in pretty hot/humid conditions. The ac's do fine here.


Hey Jynxgirl,

I just forgot about text speak.. 

Reg used cars, you are absolutely right. I would actually look to buy from a direct owner.. than a reseller.

Bit busy now, would edit the post later.. if that's ok.

Cheers


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

This is my first post, so excited that I finally registered instead of just "mooching" off all the valuable information and not contributing. I will start a new thread introducing myself but meanwhile wanted to leverage of this thread. 

I am in the same situation, i.e., lived in US for 15 yrs, although have a green card and am wondering that if I could just get my license translated in Arabic and simply get in transferred. Will I have to live through the DL classes nightmare? 

In hindsight, should have got my US citizenship, (shake my head). I miss NY 

Salam wa aleikyum everyone.........


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> First of all thanks to members who have posted their experiences.....a lot of good information is available here already. *Some of them are dated*, and hence the reason for this new thread.
> 
> I am an Indian citizen living in the US for 10 years now. I have a job offer in Dubai and i am looking to move in mid July  (I know its hot!!!). I have a US drivers license, IDP issued from AAA in the US, Indian Passport, no Green card for US. My questions are shown below
> 
> ...


My post is a little late, but since the thread seems to be still going......Re #4 above. Yes, converters are easily available, but I don't think your DVD or TV will work in Dubai. The US has NTSC in/output, whereas Dubai has PAL. So unless they are multi region, you may need to get new ones


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> not worth it even for a minute. But thanks for the advice. If something happens it will happen and people have to find a way forward ans so will I. I am an Indian citizen and always will be. Things are getting better back there as well.....


I also agree with Pammy and Canucksens. Not that you asked for my opinion , butI think you are crazy to give up getting a green card and/or US citizenship. Where will you go when you have to leave Dubai? As you will. I know nothing about your experiences in the US, but you should know that Dubai takes racism to a whole new level.....


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

Rastaafarian said:


> This is my first post, so excited that I finally registered instead of just "mooching" off all the valuable information and not contributing. I will start a new thread introducing myself but meanwhile wanted to leverage of this thread.
> 
> I am in the same situation, i.e., lived in US for 15 yrs, although have a green card and am wondering that if I could just get my license translated in Arabic and simply get in transferred. Will I have to live through the DL classes nightmare?
> 
> ...


****Can someone reply*****


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Rastaafarian said:


> ****Can someone reply*****


in dubai, you have to take 8 classes and take the driving test,you can have your DL pretty quick. its easy.


----------



## clean slate (Aug 25, 2011)

Rastaafarian said:


> ****Can someone reply*****


I was at the licensing authority this morning. What I was told is that some licenses are transferable subject to having passport of that country. As a Canadian, I will be able to have Dubai license.the Canadian license needs to be translated by the Canadian embassy though; need to have copy of your passport; 4photos; and copy of your residence permit.
I was told by a colleague that has a British passport and Canadian license that he as able to obtain Dubai license by getting a letter from the Canadian embassy that the license is legitimate. I am not sure how he pulled that one through as the receptionist was adamant that one has to have passport and license from the same country. You mY want to give that a try and save your self time, effort & money.
Good luck.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

If I was you I would put up with 5 years in US and get a green card. That will open a lot of doors for you that are currently shut.
Does sound as though you have not been to the region before with your questions about convertors. Perhaps you should spend a week or two out here before taking the big step.


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

nola said:


> I also agree with Pammy and Canucksens. Not that you asked for my opinion , butI think you are crazy to give up getting a green card and/or US citizenship. Where will you go when you have to leave Dubai? As you will. I know nothing about your experiences in the US, but you should know that Dubai takes racism to a whole new level.....


That's right, no one asked for your opinion . It's hypocritical that you brand Dubai as racist and call someone else crazy on a public forum without knowing squat about them! And what kind of a question is where will you go after Dubai??!!! I will go to where I am from! As simple as that. I am not a gypsy roaming around the world looking for the least racist/most acceptable place in the world to live. People like me and many others in this world have goals and ambitions in life due to which they choose to live and work in a certain place. I chose Dubai and not the other way around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> That's right, no one asked for your opinion . It's hypocritical that you brand Dubai as racist and call someone else crazy on a public forum without knowing squat about them! And what kind of a question is where will you go after Dubai??!!! I will go to where I am from! As simple as that. I am not a gypsy roaming around the world looking for the least racist/most acceptable place in the world to live. People like me and many others in this world have goals and ambitions in life due to which they choose to live and work in a certain place. I chose Dubai and not the other way around.


Chill. I'm simply agreeing with the other opinions. My post was meant in good humour, which is why I put the , although re reading it, maybe it didn't come across as I intended. Don't take it personally, it wasn't meant to be. My question about where you would go was simply because, by giving up the option to return to the US, you will have to find somewhere else to go after Dubai

And by the way, the word gypsy is racist. And you'll still need to get a new TV and DVD player


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Richdufai said:


> That's right, no one asked for your opinion . It's hypocritical that you brand Dubai as racist and call someone else crazy on a public forum without knowing squat about them! And what kind of a question is where will you go after Dubai??!!! I will go to where I am from! As simple as that. I am not a gypsy roaming around the world looking for the least racist/most acceptable place in the world to live. People like me and many others in this world have goals and ambitions in life due to which they choose to live and work in a certain place. I chose Dubai and not the other way around.


Just to add - I'm paraphrasing, but you mentioned in one of your previous posts that you experienced racism in the US and that as an expat you expect it. The reason I mentioned Dubai being racist is that I think you'll find that the US will pale in comparison.

Not sure if your user name richdufai, or maybe it's supposed to be richdubai, is actually your name, but if you are hoping to get rich in Dubai, well, it's not likely to happen unless you're white


----------



## clean slate (Aug 25, 2011)

Nola,
I think racism cuts both ways. As a world traveller who lived in ME, Europe and North America, I came to understand from experience that racism primarily comes from misconception and perceived opinions about the other. I think Richfuai message clearly portrays self-confidence and a person who is proud of his/ her roots. Nevertheless, it is a practical advice that a US citizenship will open up wider options in life at this time. On the other hand India is a major and rising power in the world. In the few months I have been in Dubai, I came to know several Indian professionals who left Dubai and head back home where they landed more attractive job offers.

Richfuai,
You may want to do your homework and research cost of living, etc as well as the strength of the firm you are joining before making the move. Good luck.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Richdufai said:


> That's right, *no one asked for your opinion *. It's hypocritical that you brand Dubai as racist and call someone else crazy on a public forum without knowing squat about them! And what kind of a question is where will you go after Dubai??!!! I will go to where I am from! As simple as that. I am not a gypsy roaming around the world looking for the least racist/most acceptable place in the world to live. People like me and many others in this world have goals and ambitions in life due to which they choose to live and work in a certain place. I chose Dubai and not the other way around.


Sorry Richdufai, but when you ask a question on a public forum, you are basically asking EVERYONE for their opinion and they will give it to you. It is up to you to accept it or not but you can't stop someone from voicing their opinions just because it doesn't agree with what you think is right.




clean slate said:


> Nola,
> I think racism cuts both ways. As a world traveller who lived in ME, Europe and North America, I came to understand from experience that racism primarily comes from misconception and perceived opinions about the other. *I think Richfuai message clearly portrays self-confidence and a person who is proud of his/ her roots. *Nevertheless, it is a practical advice that a US citizenship will open up wider options in life at this time. On the other hand India is a major and rising power in the world. In the few months I have been in Dubai, I came to know several Indian professionals who left Dubai and head back home where they landed more attractive job offers.
> Richfuai,
> You may want to do your homework and research cost of living, etc as well as the strength of the firm you are joining before making the move. Good luck.


I'm guessing RichDufai is not proud of his roots simply because if he really was, then his "originally from" location would be "India" and not the USA.

Unfortunately, contrary to popular belief, India is in no way a rising power. Yes, we have the technology but we seriously lack the infrastructure. Our country has an uncontrollable rising population and is run by a bunch of overly corrupt politicians who have their own personal agenda. 
Truth of the matter is, India has been a rising nation for the last quarter of a century but we're still stuck in time. The girl child is still being murdered and the rural illiterate population is over twice the urban educated population. That will never change because the ones who are educated, leave the country for better opportunities the second they graduate!

RichDufai, you very clearly have made up your mind and have chosen to move to Dubai. You work in IT, which means you will be just one in thousands of Indian IT professionals working here and you will be treated exactly the way the rest of the Indians are treated. That could be a good thing if you're a South Indian (sometimes it feels like they run this place!), bad thing if you're from any other part of India. I only hope we do not see a thread from you on this forum complaining about the place.


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Sorry Richdufai, but when you ask a question on a public forum, you are basically asking EVERYONE for their opinion and they will give it to you. It is up to you to accept it or not but you can't stop someone from voicing their opinions just because it doesn't agree with what you think is right.


My question was not if Dubai if was a better place than USA or if there will be racism/culture shock etc. Read my first post. Sure everyone is entitled to an opinion, but not one with personal attacks. About giving free advice (and uncalled for); I am sure you like to support that whole heartedly since you are the one who seemed to have turned this thread into an advice/warning thread to start with. Please answer specific questions to threads like Maz, Jynxgirl and some others have attempted to. So a comment like the one above from you is hardly surprising and very predictable.




pamela0810 said:


> I'm guessing RichDufai is not proud of his roots simply because if he really was, then his "originally from" location would be "India" and not the USA.


'Originally from' in an immigrant forum in my opinion should convey where a person is immigrating from to give a sense of his/her recent background. Otherwise it should have been titled as 'Place of birth', 'country of citizenship' etc etc. Since expatforum is not the immigration department of UAE, it is apt that a person like my who has been living for more than a decade in the US should have it as US. 
Also this comment is a personal attack. Do moderators look at this as one? Maybe they should. 



pamela0810 said:


> Unfortunately, contrary to popular belief, India is in no way a rising power.


'No Way a rising power'??? I am sure you are not an economist and you don't believe in actual stats. I suggest you look at the last 10 years of GDP growth for India and compare it to any other nation's for the same time period. India is rising economically, socially and in all other aspects. For people who want to work and make good money it will only get better. Sure there are problems, which country doesn't??



pamela0810 said:


> RichDufai, you very clearly have made up your mind and have chosen to move to Dubai. You work in IT, which means you will be just one in thousands of Indian IT professionals working here and you will be treated exactly the way the rest of the Indians are treated. That could be a good thing if you're a South Indian (sometimes it feels like they run this place!), bad thing if you're from any other part of India.


Do i see a hint of regionalism right there? Very judgmental to say the least.

And finally



pamela0810 said:


> I only hope we do not see a thread from you on this forum complaining about the place.


This made me laugh out loud...Very sincere...(not)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good Luck Richdufai. With an attitude like that, you're going to need a lot of it!


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

This is better than Jersey Shore......


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*4. Converters for Electrical/ Electronics appliances-* I am taking a lot of items that are rated 110V (TV, DVD, Home Theater etc..). Are converters available in Dubai that steps down the 220 V to 110V?? How much do they cost??

I would buy the converters in the US; haven't seen as many here in Dubai but then I haven't looked for them either. It's just that you can get quality at a reasonable price in the US. You can get some that can adjust for the wattage needed.

I would not try and bring heavy appliances though. Don't think the converter could handle those for a prolonged period.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Seriously threads like this make me wonder why anyone would bother to help a newbie?!?

Seriously OP...you'll make people like Pam & Nola (who originally were only trying to help you!) think twice before helping other posters - which defeats the purpose of the forum...

Take a chill pill 

Btw - pls dont tell me no one asked for my opinion as you're posting in a public forum


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Good Luck Richdufai. With an attitude like that, you're going to need a lot of it!


Save your good lucks madam, my attitude is just fine. It's ironical that you hurl a personal attack on me and say that I have an attitude problem!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Richdufai said:


> Save your good lucks madam, my attitude is just fine. It's ironical that you hurl a personal attack on me and say that I have an attitude problem!


Geez take a chill pill, will you? No one has attacked you so stop being so melodramatic. Oh and the word is "ironic" and not "ironical".


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Geez take a chill pill, will you? No one has attacked you so stop being so melodramatic. Oh and the word is "ironic" and not "ironical".


Take the denial route that's fine. I am not taking any chill pill....


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Its not usually a good idea to go all out on the senior members ... especially if one has only 44 posts ... just sayin' ...


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

Kkk


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

rsinner said:


> renting a car - An Indian colleague (lived in the US for 10 years) initially rented a car using his US license. Even after he got the Dubai Residence Visa, his rental car company (a small one) was okay with him coninuing to use the car (technically illegal, and may cause problems with insurance for the car company if there is an accident).
> 
> DL - the same colleague paid for 16 classes (that is the requirement in case you already have a 2-5 year old DL from the home country) but did not take any classes and directly took the test. He spoke with the institute a lot to get his class fees waived, but that did not work out.
> 
> ...


Got my DL today and didn't have to take any tests, etc. Simply got the license translated and I got my DL. So many people in the thread were off the opinion that having an Indian passport wouldn't just get the DL transferred. 
Conclusion: 
If u have a US license regardless of what passport, your DL could simply be transferred.


----------



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

Rastaafarian said:


> Got my DL today and didn't have to take any tests, etc. Simply got the license translated and I got my DL. So many people in the thread were off the opinion that having an Indian passport wouldn't just get the DL transferred.
> Conclusion:
> If u have a US license regardless of what passport, your DL could simply be transferred.


You mentioned u have a green card, well that is most likely why you were able to get the license transferred.


----------



## Rastaafarian (Aug 23, 2011)

areezm said:


> You mentioned u have a green card, well that is most likely why you were able to get the license transferred.


I don't think so. No conversation regarding my immigration status came up. As long as you have a US license, you are all set to transfer.... Plain & simple. 
It could be possible that I lucked out but that is my experience with the process. Hence, if a new reader is reading this, the conclusion is if u have a US DL, a simple DL transfer has been done without need to exhibit green card or a US passport.


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

Rastaafarian said:


> I don't think so. No conversation regarding my immigration status came up. As long as you have a US license, you are all set to transfer.... Plain & simple.
> It could be possible that I lucked out but that is my experience with the process. Hence, if a new reader is reading this, the conclusion is if u have a US DL, a simple DL transfer has been done without need to exhibit green card or a US passport.


Interesting you say that, because I also had my US license converted - no questions asked. Although other friends were not as lucky and had to do the classes. Perhaps we lucked out, or might simply be the question of having the right attitude ie. going there with the expectation that it will be done. 

Eitherway, it will be good for people to explore the transfer option before resigning themselves to the tireless (and possibly expensive) lessons!


----------



## areezm (Apr 1, 2010)

Deets said:


> Interesting you say that, because I also had my US license converted - no questions asked. Although other friends were not as lucky and had to do the classes. Perhaps we lucked out, or might simply be the question of having the right attitude ie. going there with the expectation that it will be done.
> 
> Eitherway, it will be good for people to explore the transfer option before resigning themselves to the tireless (and possibly expensive) lessons!


Where and when did you get this done? I did mine last year at EDI and no matter how many places I called and even spoke to RTA, they just wouldn't give me a break.


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

areezm said:


> Where and when did you get this done? I did mine last year at EDI and no matter how many places I called and even spoke to RTA, they just wouldn't give me a break.


I changed mine in the RTA main office in Umm Ramool. Just walked in with the US license and was ushered into the 'ladies section' (Gotta love this country ). 100 Dhs later I was done! Think you should definitely avoid the EDI offices - they're more like sharks waiting for an opportunity to sign up people for the classes!


----------

